# Setting Up A 10l Headstock. After Improper Dis-assembly



## joebiplane (Sep 28, 2015)

i finally found an "iron maiden"    1944. 187y  heavy 10 to restore.  

Then I screwed up and unbolted the bearing caps and pulled them off without releasing the expanders in the caps.   On re-assembly I am un-able to get the proper clearance to have the spindle turn freely without having an .018 thou  Lift on on the spindle.
I would like to find someone near Philadelphia area. That is familiar with this system that can adjust and set up the headstock to proper trim.  I would deliver the headstock as I live in So Jersey about 30 min from Phil
If anyone can help me. Please advise. Diamond@easyliving.com
Joe larsen.   Joebiplane



to restore


----------



## joebiplane (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm getting closer to getting my spindle set up properly on my 187 y   BUT
thespindle  bearings are a single piece sleeve with expanders  and I need  ( or want) to raise the " cup"  that surrounds the bearing felt and spring that goes in the headstock below the bronze bearing  and fits into the hole in the bottom of the bearing. ( I hope I explained that properly)
I managed to raise the right cup by simply lifting it with a Paint can lid opener that had a small lip on it and I placed it below what must have been the bottom of the  cup.   The left side is still flush with the headstock bottom and doesn't seem to want to move up.  anyone have any ideas how to "convince it to pop up a 1/16 or so to allow it to ride in the hole provided in the brass ( bronze?) thingy ?
any knowledgeable help would be greatly appreciated.  
My amateur status  let's me think it wouldn't HAVE TO BE UP IN THE HOLE  to work....But that's why I'm an amateur
thanks guys
Joe


----------



## joebiplane (Oct 20, 2015)

So body must know a way to remove the cups that the spring felts sit in under the bearing caps..  I raised one side ( chuck end ). But the cups
Near the gear end. Is flush with the bearing and won't come up to fit into hole in bottom of the bronze sleeve,,,,,,HELP,,,,' please
Joe


----------



## Joe0121 (Oct 22, 2015)

Make a video explaining what you need my 10l head stock is apart so I imagine ill be in the same boat. in the meantime if you haven't already buy this book:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Rebuild...hash=item25622b48c9:m:mPDPebgngwn-Em5IWbyLisw


----------



## dlane (Oct 26, 2015)

I raised my brass tubes by inserting a Allen head bolt that the head just fits thru the tube ,lower it till it catches the bottom of the tube, I used vice grips on the thread end and taped up with hammer till it stuck up about 1/8" it's a tube not a cup


----------

